# Hi, I'm new here



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm a proud cat-lover. I have two rescued cats: Mimi and Nathaniel. I love learning about cats, taking pictures and videos of them. I would love to meet with other cat-lovers who enjoy talking about cats as much as I do.
Here is a picture of my sweethearts.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi welcome!
Mimi and Nathaniel are soo cute!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

do you know what breed you're to cuties are?


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> hi welcome!
> Mimi and Nathaniel are soo cute!


Thank you! They are such fluff-balls!


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> do you know what breed you're to cuties are?


I don't know for sure, because we adopted them from a shelter, but Nathaniel might be part Siberian. People with allergies don't seem to get affected by him and he is sooooo big. Mimi girl is very fluffy but a bit smaller than Nathaniel, I have no idea about her breed though. 

Your cat is just gorgeous! What a beautiful face. How big is Frances? Has it stopped growing yet?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

do you know there breed?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

She's 14 pounds so pretty big she's 4 so I think she's stopped growing.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

are your cats inside?
and if so do they sleep with you?


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, they are both indoor cats. Sometimes I take them out to our garden, but they are supervised and they just hang out around me. They are very good kitties. They have lots of beds around the house, most of the time they sleep there, but sometimes they come to my bed to hang out at night a little  What about your cats? Are they inside? Do they sleep with you?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I sadly only have one cat Frances but she is always inside and yes she sleeps on me at night and purrs me to sleep.
shes went outside like three times and I couldn't sleep till she came back.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm glad she came back! Indoor cats can get lost very easily if they get out. I managed to train my cats to stay by my side when I take them out, so they don't run away. It took a long time though. Does your cat like sitting by the window and looking out?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

she hasn't left this year yet so I'm happy about that.
she sometimes does in our living room when people are walking buy she sits there but really only looks at the trees at my window in my bedroom.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, mines like looking outside as well. Looking at the trees and the birds. Sometimes they do those little chirp sounds to call the birds. It's super cute!


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

People say that Maine Coones are very dog-like, you can teach them tricks, they are very loyal and they talk a lot. Is this true about your Maine Coone as well?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I've tried teaching her tricks like shack a paw but she claws me every time she takes the treat so I now trying to teach her how to clime up me its going well I haven't done it in a while though.
same times Frances growels at the birds! its so funny.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

are your cat's kittens or full-grown cats?


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> are your cat's kittens or full-grown cats?


aww, that's adorable that Frances can climb up you! She must be very smart! 

My cats a full grown, they are both 11 years old, so they are seniors now. We got Nathaniel when he was 5 years old and he was still growing a little bit at the time. That's another reason why I think he might be part Siberian: they reach their full size at the age of 5. Nathaniel is about 18 pounds now. He is big boy, probably needs to loose a little weight too.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Have you showed birds or squirrels to your cat on the TV? Mines love it! They jump up, look around and try to catch the birds or squirrels. But I had to stop casting these videos on the TV because they started pawing at it and I didnt want them to scratch the TV.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chilling With Cats said:


> aww, that's adorable that Frances can climb up you! She must be very smart!


Yeah I love it!
So did you get them when they were kittens?


Chilling With Cats said:


> Have you showed birds or squirrels to your cat on the TV?


No I haven't tried that mabye I will though thanks!


----------

